# Netflix is charging new subscribers a bit more for streaming 4K content



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Netflix is charging new subscribers a bit more for streaming 4K content*

(hdguru.com) - Netflix, the leader in 4K Ultra High Definition streaming services, has raised their rates, while continuing to add more 4K content with the recent additions of The Blacklist and Smurfs 2.

We contacted Netflix today for the details.

The Netflix spokesperson contacted via email confirmed that new subscribers, or current subscribers with newly purchased 4K UHD TVs, now will have to pay $11.99 to receive 4K streaming content. This is a $4 increase for HD users that signed on prior to May 9th, 2014....

Full Story Here


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

How much 4K content does Netflix really have. You noted Blacklist which I did not know was even shot in 4K. Also wondering how this is going to work with all the issues between the streaming services and ISPs who are currently throttling throughput.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

seern said:


> How much 4K content does Netflix really have. You noted Blacklist which I did not know was even shot in 4K. Also wondering how this is going to work with all the issues between the streaming services and ISPs who are currently throttling throughput.


Who is 'you'? All I did was quote a bit of the article and link to the rest........


----------

